
Being a dozen-employee company, we pay more than $1500 for SaaS services - gorkemcetin
https://medium.com/@countly/being-a-dozen-employee-company-we-pay-more-than-1500-for-saas-services-118fad9f1e57#.9guxov78l
======
thecrumb
I knew when I saw this title Jira would be in the mix.

You could probably replace a few of those with GitLab.

* travis - gitlab ci

* jira - gitlab

* github - gitlab

* hipchat - mattermost

